

Hunting the Elusive First "Ms." (proposed in 1901) - gruseom
http://www.visualthesaurus.com/cm/wordroutes/1895/

======
theblackbox
I really don't see the relevance of this to anything discussed on HN, does
anyone else? I would normally flag this, but I'm aware of Linguistics and
Etymology being quite a niche "hacker" interest, so I'll ask for guidance.

~~~
gruseom
Each of your two sentences answers itself.

This article is about language, history, and technology. These things are
discussed on HN.

~~~
theblackbox
My criticism was deliberately vague on the off chance that I got an answer and
was just being opinionated, but I don't think you can justify it quite so
easily. The article amounts to a search .... that's it. There was no expansion
on the technology behind this and no real content. There are an abundance of
topics available for discussion within this community that could stem from
that article.

I had a quick look at the software, but couldn't be arsed to go beyond the
"trial" limitations, but from what I saw the article is watered down and the
author makes no attempt to range into the MANY areas open for debate. Like I
said, language and etymology are interesting, but it's the theory that is
interesting, I see little to no such thing here.

Not trying to call you out, gruseom - do a blog on it if it really interests
you? I think it could make a very interesting topic, otherwise I wouldn't have
made my comment in the first place.

